# Maggie has the mange :/



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey new to the forum. Also new to mange, none of my dogs have ever had it but it seems Maggie does. She is only about 5 months old at first she had a little bit of fur missing from where her and my lab play around but over the last week it has gotten worse.. Now he has bumps and my fur starting to disappear. She is scheduled for the vet next tues but I was just wondering if anyone could give me advice until then on how bad off she is.. Any advise or input would be very greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, it could be allergies or mange because they can mimic eachother. Both issues can be caused by a weak immune system....especially mange. what are you feeding her? Is she extremely itchy? You can give her benedryl to help with the scratching until she sees the vet. you definitely need to get a skin scrape and sometimes if it doesn't show they have mange the vets will still want to treat for it which I would hold off on and try some more natural things first before you fill her with drugs and antibiotics . Those will only weaken her immune system more but you will probably need to do a round of antibiotics because she could have a skin Infection . I've been through what I thought was mange but it was infact allergies. ever since my girl was put on a RAW diet her skin problems are no longer. How much does your girl weigh ?


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

She like to bitw her rear and she scratches sOme but it's not horrible. I was told it could be allergies so I changed her food from what her previous owner gave me to I believe iams puppy food. It is suppose to have nutrients etc to help build her immune system. I'm guessing she is around 25lbs when I get home this evening I plan on weighing her


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Iams isn't very good food and is filled with a lot of fillers like corn and other allergy causing ingredients. I would try a grain free food such as taste of the wild and add some omega 3's to her diet such as salmon oil. you can find that at your local petco or petsmart if you have any around you. I would definitely get her on a better food though. However , you still want to get that skin scrape done regardless  you can give her 1 benedryl tablet for every 25 pounds of weight .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Heres the food I was telling you about so you can compare the ingredients to Iams.
Taste of the Wild Mobile

you can also check this thread out
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, thank you so much for the quick replies. If you lived near me I would be more then glad to help you out with any car troubles you might have lol not bragging but I'm pretty good with them (ASE Certified tech). My wife made a joke last night that it was too bad Maggie wasn't a car haha. But she really is a great pup and everyone in my family has already fell in love with her, my dad especially ( she doesn't eat his chickens she just sits there while they peck around) Like I mentioned on the newcomer thread I just want to get informed as much as possible so I can take good care of her. It seams y'all have a great community here and I am so blessed that I found the forum.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> Ok, thank you so much for the quick replies. If you lived near me I would be more then glad to help you out with any car troubles you might have lol not bragging but I'm pretty good with them (ASE Certified tech). My wife made a joke last night that it was too bad Maggie wasn't a car haha. But she really is a great pup and everyone in my family has already fell in love with her, my dad especially ( she doesn't eat his chickens she just sits there while they peck around) Like I mentioned on the newcomer thread I just want to get informed as much as possible so I can take good care of her. It seams y'all have a great community here and I am so blessed that I found the forum.


Your welcome so much  and I wish I was closer because I need some new belts  lol! Just an FYI as you can see I have a blue dog.....they tend to have a lot more skin and allergy issues than most other colors. Although , allergies in the breed is common as a whole If it is mange you definitely don't want to breed her and spaying is the way to go because hormonal influx when she comes in and out of heat cycles can cause mange to get worse and she can have flair ups. I wish I was home at my computer so I could type more and give you more info ! I'm on my phone using one finger lol! 

By the way! Welcome to the forum! Happy you found us


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

I would help you out of I could lol. 
And same here I'm on my phone hence all the bad spelling etc. your dog is gorgeous though


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> I would help you out of I could lol.
> And same here I'm on my phone hence all the bad spelling etc. your dog is gorgeous though


Thank you! It's been a lot of trial and error finding the best food that worked for her allergies and a lot of dedication to getting her better. She has been eating a raw diet for 4 months now and I wish I switched her sooner. I also stopped using a lot of chemicals around my home because of her. a lot of cleaners and sprays we use in our homes can have adverse affects on dogs because they can be super sensitive to the smells from them. Allergies can be both environmental or food related and some dogs can suffer from both though it's not that common. I also wanted to mention that there are two types of mange , sarcoptic which is contagious to other animals and humans and demodex mange which is not contagious. so as long as you aren't itchy then she doesn't have sarcoptic lol!


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol thanks for the info, I am itchy but i live in the sticks and am alway out side but it isn't any different then before I got her so I believe we are ok. I also wanted to ask about shampoo what would you recommend? And I guess I should quit spraying lysol around where she sleeps :/


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally could be food related like Bella said but What are you using for heartworm? This is a miracle medicine For heartworm, fleas and mange. http://animalhealth.pfizer.com/sites/pahweb/us/en/Products/Pages/Revolution_Dog.aspx
https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx. Cleared up my boys bumps in 2 applications and I saw a difference in a few days. I would try and get on that since skin scrapings and allergy tests are really expensive and don't always reveal mange or the allergy! So frustrating. Skin scrapes came back on my boy fine but I swear, as well as my vet, he has it and revolution has worked wonders!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes quit the lysol!  You can clean with vinegar and water. one cup vinegar to two cups watet and a tblsp of the original dawn dish soap. you can try the malaseb shampoo . its for bacterial skin and fungal infections which it looks like she may have. stuff works excellent but you need to leave it on for ten minutes. directions are on the back  an oatmeal and aloe natural shampoo would work well once her skin is cleared up.
Malaseb Anti-Fungal Shampoo for Dogs, Cats, and Horses - 1800PetMeds


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright off work!  few new toys and new food for Maggie, anyone heard of this or think its any count? It was recommended to me by the guy in the store. He said its what he feeds his pit cause of allergies


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It's definitely better than Iams! If you can't find taste of the wild then this looks to be a step in the right direction! Good job!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never seen that brand first hand and can't find thats flavor of it on dogfoodanalysis.com but I found a similar flavor that looks to be decent catfish instead of salmon. Prolly a decent food. The food chart and comparison link that Bella gave u shows how to find out the rating of any food.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the girl on allergies doesn't look like mange. Hopefully you can find out what shes not ok with.


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone is so helpful!  I guess I'll try it out and next Time look for a well know. Brand. Hopefully all that I am learning will pay off and I can help someone else out one day. Also on her bumps they seem to have puss in them... Not sure if it means anything bit I thought I seen someone talking about clear liquid or puss on there dogs bumps so I thought I would ask


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry for all the bad spelling and punctuation.. On my I phone and it has a mind of its on.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like she needs antibiotics so make sure you take her to the vet and keep us posted  try not to let the vet overdue it with drugs. cephalexin is a common drug they use to treat bacterial and or fungal infections on skin. stop using all those chemicals around the house as we talked about earlier and try the grain free food. i would also order the malaseb shampoo because it works wonders. my girls skin scrape showed negative mange but they still wanted to try and treat her with ivermectin just in case it was. i refused and only took the antibiotics and started my research on getting her better without all the drugs and meds. A better diet helped a lot but it wasn't until raw that it pretty much cured her.


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Already on the whole chemical thing  and its funny you said tht about ceph. My mom came over today (she's a nurse) and said she might could benefit from it. But I'll definitely wait on vet. I know the woman there said she might need a "dip" treatment... From what I read I believe that will be a last resort..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would go with the heartworm meds I mentioned above before the dip treatments for sure! Heartworm is not something you want to have your dog deal with and the side benefit is helping with potential parasites. Can't wait to hear how your pup does with a food change! Figuring out my boy was allergic to grains was key for him.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> Already on the whole chemical thing  and its funny you said tht about ceph. My mom came over today (she's a nurse) and said she might could benefit from it. But I'll definitely wait on vet. I know the woman there said she might need a "dip" treatment... From what I read I believe that will be a last resort..


She would ONLY need dip if she has mange but if she doesn't I'd stay away from that to. If it turns out to be allergies then putting that on her skin will only make her worse . do you have her on any spot on flea treatments? If so allergies to those toxins from the flea and tick drops can also be common . I won't let any of those flea and tick treatments touch my dogs skin because of what they can do.


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Update! I quit using the flea and tic shampoo about 3 days ago and changed to the new food yesterday. Any ways her bumps seem to be going down, weather it be cause the changes or just her immune picking back up either way I'm happy  also the patches of skin that were red have lighten up a decent bit. Now pretty much pink guess that's good too? Any ways thanks for every ones help and advise. I'll keep you updated on her progress


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> Update! I quit using the flea and tic shampoo about 3 days ago and changed to the new food yesterday. Any ways her bumps seem to be going down, weather it be cause the changes or just her immune picking back up either way I'm happy  also the patches of skin that were red have lighten up a decent bit. Now pretty much pink guess that's good too? Any ways thanks for every ones help and advise. I'll keep you updated on her progress


How often did you bathe her with the flea shampoo? Did she even have fleas? Though she may look like she is healing I would still get her checked out by a vet just to be safe and rule out mange completely


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Yup she had fleas when I got her and I used it every other day. Till they were gone


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> Yup she had fleas when I got her and I used it every other day. Till they were gone


For how long ? Alls you had to do was bathe her with dawn dish soap once to kill them all. every other day is a little extreme, no wonder she is having skin issues. did you use any frontline or flea treatments on her besides shampoo? Some of the flea shampoos are loaed with chemicals and can damage skin with overuse. Is she flea free now?


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

And I do still plan on taking her tO the vet


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Oops  and no just the shampoo. I would say about a week so about three times


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy guy said:


> Oops  and no just the shampoo. I would say about a week so about three times


Well , thats not that bad.....I was thinking like maybe you were doing it every other day for a few weeks or something lol! Glad it was only a week!  glad your not using any of those spot on flea treatments that get put on her skin. I wouldn't let anymore harsh chemicals and pesticides touch her until you figure out whats causing her issues  glad your still taking her to the vet. Keep us posted on her


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright I will and that's why I asked about shampoo when someone mentioned allergies, my lab does fine with it ( he stays in the woods so he always has fleas and tics) but I figure Maggie is a little bit more sensitive like all of you have said.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Flea allergies is common to so that is probably what she is reacting to if she keeps getting them. If your lab is the one who keeps bringing them in then maybe some flea treatment is needed but I would talk to your vet first. Lyme disease is something you don't want to see your dogs get.


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

The lab stays outside, an she hasn't had fleas since the last time I washed her so I believe Maggie will be ok


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Update: Maggie has the mange  it is the kind that is inherited so looks like she will be getting fixed (don't wanna pass it on) good news is she is doing better though  only cost $45 to have her checked out and a scrape done. Glad it came back positive instead of negative and her actually having it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww man I am super glad you till brought her in. Looked like food but if she came back with positive I am glad you can start treating her. what do they reccomend to you? Did you ask about revolution or see the link I had posted? Really helped with my pup.


----------



## Chevy guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Ivermectin? I believe and no my wife took her while I was at work and I forgot to tell her to ask


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Chevy guy said:


> Update: Maggie has the mange  it is the kind that is inherited so looks like she will be getting fixed (don't wanna pass it on) good news is she is doing better though  only cost $45 to have her checked out and a scrape done. Glad it came back positive instead of negative and her actually having it.


the mange is not inherited. not being able to cope with it is. dust your dog with diatomaceous earth for a week or until the mange is gone. the dog can still be bred. just dust her well with the de. hit everywhere because mite will try to run. the mange actually moves from mother to babies while nursing or when they are huddle together. inherited means genes. :woof:


----------

